# different kinds of contest



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

end feb 11. 
A Pic of your horse getting in trouble or you disciplining it
A Pic of your horse and its foal or mother/father
you showing love to your horse. 
you feeding your horse or your horse eating.

please post pics this is my first contest


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

me and my boy this xmas after not seeing him for 10 months








Charlie at 6 weeks... already a huge baby








Hawkeye after charlie snuck up and tried to rip his slinky off his head








Charlie eating after he pushed/i tripped and broke his side panel on his stall
View attachment 84643


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

1. Eating (pony withthe blaze)
2. Showing love


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Likes help me pick who wins. no liking your own pics


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well i dont know if it is, Regen is trying to get the cell phone.


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

each winner will receive a carrot cupcake


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

My grandson and new born filly.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are my entries. They are for the love between horse and owner. The last photo is me and my horse in the snow. She will do anything for me.


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

A Pic of your horse getting in trouble or you disciplining it

This is me on a pony I used to ride, when she wouldn't canter at a show xD










you showing love to your horse.

Edited pic of me and Maggie, the horse I lease <3










you feeding your horse or your horse eating.

Grazing


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Loving on a horse: Rebel as a foal










Eating: Annie eating a carrot










Being naughty: Manny protesting


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

*A Pic of your horse getting in trouble or you disciplining it*
*1* Horses4Healing
*2* Sphi
*3* Roperchick
*A Pic of your horse and its foal or mother/father*
*1*Roperchick
*2*cmarie
*You showing love to your horse.*
*1*Sphi
*2*Vanillabean
*3*Standardbred
*You feeding your horse or your horse eating.*
*1*Vanillabean
*2*Sphi
*3*Horses4healing


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

i decided to change the prizes.
1st place Carrot Cake
2nd place Carrot Cupcake
3rd place carrot cookie


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!
It was fun.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

yes thank you, it was fun, and alot of great pictures were posted.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks scwrl!


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

is there anyone that i havent given their prize to?????


----------

